# Motorcycle? No Thanks!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

*Bang! * Followed by a guy sliding 100 feet or so down our dirt road with his crotch rocket. The helmet probably saved his life but the deer wasn't so lucky - DRT (in the pic over the bike's seat). The 28 year-old driver wasn't exactly legal and was taken to a hospital in Lansing with obvious road rash and broken leg bones - maybe ankle. Bike's in bad shape.

Moral: Just because the road is straight, doesn't mean a deer can't spoil your fun at any time.

Sorry, but even if my photo file shows the picture upright, it flips when loaded to PT. And, I've flipped the phone photos every way possible and PT just does what it does.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Glen, I've had my share of close calls with pretty well every kind of wildlife that crosses roads back in my biking days.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All one can say is that it was fun while it lasted. I stepped off the slide: 50 paces. Dragged the deer to the field for the varmints.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

oh, deer!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll learn him. Motorcyclists are many times their own worst enemies.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He was illegal according to the law and he was spilling his guts to me. No cycle endorsement, meaning he was not licensed to operate a bike. Plus, he had some type of permit that required his being accompanied by a responsible driver. Bald front tire, that most likely had no effect on the results, but he was on the throttle. Got to talking to his father when he came to haul the wreck off. I hunted woodchucks on his uncle's property in the 90s and may now return. No news on the driver other than they were taking him in for x-rays at last account.

Thanks, YD, for flipping the pic. I've given up.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

There's a reason I don't ride motorcycles any longer. Deer are one of them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> He was illegal according to the law and he was spilling his guts to me. No cycle endorsement, meaning he was not licensed to operate a bike. Plus, he had some type of permit that required his being accompanied by a responsible driver. Bald front tire, that most likely had no effect on the results, but he was on the throttle. Got to talking to his father when he came to haul the wreck off. I hunted woodchucks on his uncle's property in the 90s and may now return. No news on the driver other than they were taking him in for x-rays at last account.
> 
> Thanks, YD, for flipping the pic. I've given up.


Congratulations on getting some woodchuck ground. 
It's no problem flipping the pics. I just save them to my phone and then edit them. If I should miss one just drop me a line. 
I will warn you that should you post a picture that I can use to poke at you at a later date I won't hesitate to keep it for future laughs.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

That is certainly gonna leave a mark .. ba k in the 90s a buddy and I were riding Big Red 3 wheelers into a basin to hunt elk . In the predawn light we narrowly missed a cow elk and I'm talking reach out and touch em close ... still shaking ti this day .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, it left some marks but hopefully made an impression on his brain, as well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Been Riding since I was 10 and 62 years later I've only been run over once by a stupid driver that ran a stop sign LOL---BEEN from the Smokies and all states West Guess I wouldn't trade it for anything. From a Allstate Mopad, Chushman Scooter, Harleys to Honda Goldwing and a number of dirt bikes. MY Honda Valkyrie takes me where I want to go. Don't ride as much as I use to but I love to ride--- Made it home from Nam in "68" Guess I'll keep riding--------------skip---------------------P.S.---On the windshield I engraved a Buck and a Doe just so I don't forget that their around*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*52 years later-----I flub up LOL------Don't need to be 82, 72 is old enought*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You might have flubbed up but on the bright side you took the Xmas lights down ! !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yup!!!!!!!!! Need to paint the window sill LOL--I can't add either----------HaHa-------Darn hope it warms up soon*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's warm here !! If I was there I'd paint it for you.


----------

